
Ask HN: What mobile browser do you use? - VWWHFSfQ
I&#x27;ve been using Firefox Focus as my default browser on Android for the past year and love it.  I don&#x27;t usually need logged-in persistence on my phone browser because I&#x27;m usually just doing one-off searches or following a link from another app. FFF has been great.  What mobile browser do you use?
======
forgotmypw
On Android:

Firefox Focus for WiFi portals

Firefox for general web browsing

Chrome for Google services and such

On iOS:

Safari for general no-JS browsing

Opera, iCab, Chrome -- for browsing stuff with JS (I alternate)

------
Nextgrid
Safari on iOS. Always in private mode with AdGuard installed.

------
maverick74
Firefox

Currently evaluating the new Firefox Preview as the default browser.

------
enonevets
Chrome on iOS

Chrome on Android

Chrome on MacOS

Yes, I need to get off Google.

------
gregmorton
Firefox

------
oshanz
Brave

